# Favorite Pairings Part I: Beers



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I started hanging out at a British pub here in town and these guys really know their ales. I've sat in on several tastings, and food pairing events. Due to NYS regulations, we can't smoke inside, so we've never done a Cigar/Beer Pairing Event. (the bar manager is quite the BOTL, as is the owner)

So...I'm starting this thread to gain info from those here who enjoy a great pairing. 

Would you be so kind as to post your favorite Cigar/Beer combo?




(part II will be wines, part III hard liquors, so hold off on those...)


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Alaskan smoked porter with good bbq/smoked foods! It can get a bit heavy on the smoke so I usually have to even it all out with a pretty strong cigar. Hmmmm I wonder if I am addicted to smoke? I smoke when I smoke and drink liquid smoke throughout the whole day, then I eat and drink liquid smoke then I have a smoke with more liquid smoke. (liquid smoke being the alaskan smoked porter :ss) I guess I mis read thought you wanted food/beer so I will add most maddies with this peticular food, simply because of the smoke in the food.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Opus X with a Shiner bock


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Montecristo Robusto with an O'fallon Brewery Smoked Ale........actually, any beer with a Montecristo Robusto is the perfect pairing.......or better yet, 2 Monte Robustos and a glass of tea. Sorry, it's clear to see where my addiction lies.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Torano Signature (NC) or HdM Le Hoyo Des Dieux (CC) with Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout or Young's Double Chocolate Stout. Either beer really brings out the cocoa of the cigars.

scottie


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Tonight I had a few pints of the Blue grass Brewery, Jefferson Reserve (with an added shot of bourbon) and a Bolivar PC and then a Super B Opus X.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Monty 4 with a nice cold *Steam Whistle*.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A full bodied smoke with a nice Porter....Anchor Steam makes a good one.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey Ambient,
Is the British pub The Old Toad, or Monty's Corner? As far as beer and cigars, I've never actually paired them. I suppose a good maduro would be good with a porter or a good stout. Part of me wants to try a Young's Double Chocolate with something...


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

The Old Toad! They are my people.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Man, I wish there was a place like that here!


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I had a Guninness with a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve the other day. That was a great combo.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll take any full-bodied smoke with a high alcohol Dogfish Head beer. Perfect.

Ex: Rocky Patel "edge" with the Chicory stout
Don Pepin with the Indian Brown Ale
Gran Habano Corojo with the Raisin d 'etre

but hey any of those pairings could be switched up and still give you a great experience.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Phillies Cigarillo Peach and a warm Schlitz.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

sspolv said:


> Hey Ambient,
> Is the British pub The Old Toad, or Monty's Corner? As far as beer and cigars, I've never actually paired them. I suppose a good maduro would be good with a porter or a good stout. Part of me wants to try a Young's Double Chocolate with something...


Young's Double Chocolate with a Monte #2 or an RG lonsdale. It's a total choco/cream overload.

My recent fav: Ace Pear Cider w/ just about any Partagas, especially a Churchill Deluxe, or APC with a Siglo III. Great for a hot summer afternoon.


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

This week I had Atwater Block Vanilla Java Porter, and it went well with a Padron '64 on Saturday and a Padilla '32 on Sunday.

I can't wait to try it this week with some of my other favorite sticks,


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Growler of Ipswitch Ale and a Partaga Black Crystal.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Most Recent: Heavy Seas "Peg Leg" Imperial Stout with a Gran Habano #5 Gran Robusto. Very good.

However for me in general: any beer + any cigar = good


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I hope you guys realize I'm writing these down to try myself sometime. :ss


----------



## bobsaget24 (Jun 13, 2007)

monte classic toro & corona w/ lime.. good summer comb imo..


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

Hitachino Nest Japanese Classic with almost any cigar.

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 with a Jolly Pumpkin Luciernaga (Firefly) saison is very nice. Spicy saisons in general tend to go well with most cigars. Saison Dupont is probably the most widely available saison style beer.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Newcastle pairings:

1990 RP
Monte #2
Parti Lusitanias
RASS 
Fuente Curlyheads
Gurkha Doble Maduro
5 Vegas Series "A" Anomaly
Gurkha X-Fuerte
LFD Chiseleto
Ashton Puro Sols
Padron Maduros
Padilla hybrid

Thanks to this thread!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I have to mention another pairing...one that made me incredibly happy on Tuesday night...for a couple of reasons...mainly the New York Yankees destroying the Minnesota Twins 8-0...
In celebration of that victory, I drank many a beer during the game, smoked a Tatuaje Cab Unica and a Perdomo ESV Maduro Aristocrata...however, the pairing came after I got home (thankfully my brother and his buddy gave me a ride home...no DUI please) anyhow, after getting home and skyping with CigarNation, I decided to try a new beer that I have never had before...

I drank a Boulder Creek Hazed and Infuzed dry-hop ale while smoking a 2006 RyJ Cedros #2....it has been one of the most enjoyable beer/cigar pairings I have ever had...

Great thread ambientboy


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

Three Floyd's Black Sun Stout + Avo No. 2


I'll take "Creamy" for $1000 Alex!!!!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Last night I had a great pair, Highland Brewings Oatmeal Porter and a Padron Delicas M. Great night


----------



## jbresler (Jun 3, 2006)

Weihenstephaner (great hefe) and AF Cuban Beli (or any sungrown), or RASS. Both excellent


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are a few that i have found quite apealing:
1. Old Suffolk w/ AVO 80th
2. La gloria serie R w/ rogue shakspeare stout.
3. be sur to sit down for this one, Ashton ESG robust w/ arrogant bastard ale.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

*room temp guiness xtra stout(not pub draught) with RP90*


----------



## Jekyll (Apr 17, 2007)

IMHO gotta have a good balance of the Hops and malt to not overpower the gar(or the gar overpowering the brew for that matter). Dogfish Head and Sweetwater are my fave breweries but the perfect balance of hops and malt is the ole standby Sam Adams Boston Lager. I love alot of the varieties of Sam Adams(Cranberry Lambic excluded) as I feel that each style, while not the best of its kind, is a great representation of the style of brew and if enjoyed can lead you to try other styles, etc...

My fave pairing right now is a Sweetwater 420 with a Pepin Blue.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Paulaner Hefe-weizen and PSP2.:tu


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

steel reserve and a fine cremosa enjoyed in an alleyway:al


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Miller Lite and anything from my humidor. :tu


----------

